# Wood fired oven - housed in dry stone structure



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in the process of building a wood fired oven within a dry-stone structure. I've been at this at least since September 2010, when I started brainstorming. Since I started so long ago, I have already come quite far, and am currently working on the oven itself. You may notice that I'm not a professional mason in the sense that I don't make my money doing this. I'm actually an attorney, but I take stone work very seriously. I hope no one will hold that against me! 

That said, I started out doing dry stone masonry in 2008. I've done quite a few free standing walls and retaining walls, including some corners, steps, an arch, etc... However my wife wasn't very impressed, considering the time I was spending outside. So I set off to build a brick oven housed in a dry stone structure, meaning there would be no mortar to set the stones in. I realized that in order to do this, I would invariably have to find a gigantic capstone to cap everything together at the end, or the oven would get wet and I wouldn't get all the stones tied together properly. So I went in search of a stone that might work, so that I could design an oven and structure underneath it. I found one on a creek bank which was already almost rectangular. After I split a section off, it was 6'x4'x9" thick, and more importantly, it was accessible by the creek in only 2 feet of water, meaning I could drive a tractor up the creek to get it. So that's what I did first. I built a sled to lay the rock on, went down to the creek and jacked it up and slid the sled underneath and towed it out of there. Here is an album of the pictures: http://imgur.com/a/bsS2O

Here are two pics of the stone, for those who don't wish to visit an outside site.

















I may be a bit slow on updating, but that's only because I'll be uploading and arranging pics as I go. The next post will be about how I chose a spot in the yard and dug and set the foundation.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

You are definitely kicking it old school.......that's a pretty good find for a _creek_ bed.....keep the photos coming......


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah I've seen my share of large exposed rocks and usually they're not close to the shape this thing had. It's like a twin mattress!


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

*Picking the spot, foundation*

Once I had the stone, I realized that the oven I would have to build under it would need to be massive. So I picked a spot in the corner of the back yard. This would've been way too large for most places (and may end up looking too big at my house), but I live on a 2 and 1/2 acre lot on the front of a 300+ acre farm, so I'm not too worried about scale. I used a bobcat to dig stuff out and then staked out a foundation. Unlike probably everyone who has ever built a wood fired oven in modern times, I decided to make a dry stone foundation, in keeping with what the entire structure would be composed of. I used stone from a water line dig-out (we just got city water back in 2009). There were some big slabs which I drilled and split with wedges and shims. First I did the outsides of the foundation, and filled it in afterwards. I know some people are bound to say "hey you can't use dry stone for a foundation, that should be reinforced concrete!" But haters gonna hate. Here is the album: http://imgur.com/a/aRcLn


Here are some of the better pics:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm excited to see the final product, I guess you don't get many freezing temperatures in your location?


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Given your language and location is it accurate to say you have attended dry stone workshops at the DSC? Possibly gotten "certified"?

No reason that an oven couldnt be put on a dry stone footing as long as you are at the proper foot depth for your location. Otherwise the movement in the structure, along with the thermal cycling of the repeated firings, will greatly shorten the lifespan of the oven.


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

@stonecutter

I'm not DSC certified, but I have attended a workshop. I haven't bothered to do the certification. I've won the Novice and amateur competitions at their walling competition and I've competed at the professional level (but did not place LOL!). Also, I'm on the board of directors of the DSC.


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

*Building the base - learning patience*

As you can see from the foundation, the oven was destined for an epic large footprint. I think the foundation measures something like 8'x9'. Anyway, I laid the foundation in November, 2010, and waited until spring of 2011 to get started on anything else. For the base, I was using mostly large stones that I had salvaged from old buildings that were torn down in the Bluegrass. Some of you might know that Central Kentucky has a great supply of limestone, and old buildings who had stone foundations are always being torn down. I was able to locate a few different people selling such stone for next to nothing, and little by little, rock by rock, I'd haul it over to my place. I needed to use large foundation stones for the whole thing, especially the quoins, because without mortar, each rock needed to secure itself by weight, so I could be satisfied that this thing wouldn't topple down. Anyway, I'm going to post the building of the base in a couple posts, because it seriously almost took me a year to do. This is my last post before going to get some lunch! 

Here is the first album: http://imgur.com/a/6PrKT

And a pic from the album:


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

@Inner10

It freezes, but there isn't the sort of frost heave that you'd see in the northern states. I spoke to a master mason (both DSC and DSWA certified) and he said since I had dug down at least a foot I should be good to put my foundation in stone. If I mess it up I'm not worried, I don't even own the place where I'm building this thing!


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

drystoneoven said:


> @stonecutter
> 
> I'm not DSC certified, but I have attended a workshop. I haven't bothered to do the certification. I've won the Novice and amateur competitions at their walling competition and I've competed at the professional level (but did not place LOL!). Also, I'm on the board of directors of the DSC.


Thats what I thought. Interesting post.


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

*Arch work for wood storage and ash trap*

So you'll notice in the first pics building the base that I have a form in there for an arch. I put it in there because I needed a place for wood storage, even if small, and a way to do an ash trap. Plus, an arch always looks good and doesn't detract structurally as long as it's solidly built and buttressed. 

In order to avoid front pinning in the arch, I used a gas cutoff saw that I got at a pawn shop for $100 to cut ribbons on the pieces, and then I chiseled them flat. This allowed me to work on the rock without hammering on it all day. There is nothing worse than working on a piece of rock for 15-20 minutes only to have it break altogether by too much chiseling and hammering. 

In cutting out and placing the voussoirs, you'll see I was not completely uniform in the size or angle of the voussoirs. Perhaps on the stone arch for the oven I'll be ready to get it perfect...

You'll see some dogs in the arch form if you look at the album. Somebody abandoned them on our road. They were starving and came to hang out in the arch form. 

Here is the album link: http://imgur.com/a/ZkvfV

A few pics:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Great thread.....thanks for sharing the process with us.


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

*Finishing the Arch*

Around August, 2011, my pawn shop stihl cutoff saw stopped working, and I lacked the political capital with my wife to buy a brand new one. So I waited and waited to have it fixed, to no avail. So three months later, in November, I rented a saw and finished within a few hours. The keystone is another salvage stone from an old post office in Lawrenceburg, Kentucky, which was built heard tell in 1906 or thereabouts. Anyway, I bought it off the contractor who demolished the building, along with some brick which we'll see later. You can't see it, but I actually made the keystones two deep, so the arch is something like 2 feet or more deep. In between the two keystones is a spot for an ash trap!

Here is the album: http://imgur.com/a/IKBGD

And a few pics:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

That's a sharp arch.:thumbsup:


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

*Finishing the Base of the Oven*

Once I was done with the arch, I was set to build the rest of the base. The problem was that it was November already, and it's tough to build this sort of stuff in the cold. However, the winter of 2012 has been extremely mild, and I succeeded in finishing the base of the oven sometime in January I believe. As you can see from the last picture, I was ready to pour a slab so I could even things out. This is the only section that is not dry stone, except for the oven itself of course. I guess if I wanted to remain pure stone, I could've got a huge cut slab of indiana limestone and laid my firebrick hearth on there, but sounds like it would just break from the heat, not to mention being terribly heavy to install. 

Album here: http://imgur.com/a/Lv23j

Selected pics:


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

*The oven, part I*

So time to get up to date where I'm at now. Once I had the base prepared in mid January, I knew I would have to wait until spring to pour because of how cold it would be. But then a warm January day came and I took off an afternoon to mix and pour some 16 bags of high strength concrete. I didn't put any vermiculite in, which I imagine people will tell is bad. Well it's done now, so, oh well. And of course I didn't get it quite level. My babysitter had to go and it started to rain unexpectedly. So I ended up covering it up when it wasn't properly finished. 

After that I built one more level stone which was to be as deep into the oven as possible. Then I cut the slab down the middle to allow for expansion and smeared on a layer of heat stop mortar, the kind that is $56 per 50 lb bag. With damn near 3/4" of that stuff everywhere to level things up, I laid the fire brick hearth (but not before I placed a thermocouple sensor in the middle of the oven!). After that dried, I laid the first level of the brick oven with heat resistant mortar, to level things up perfectly. Then I laid the brick work for the ash trap, which you see below. Then I laid two more levels of brick on there and formed it up so as to pour insulating concrete on the outside of the brick, to the tune of 3.5". I poured up above the brick walls on the sides so as to give a buttress to the springer bricks I will be using in the brick vault of the oven. It'll be the weekend of March 17 before I can possibly get the vault done, so I'm in a holding pattern right now. I've been planting greens in my garden! 

The album: http://imgur.com/a/EebYm

Some pics:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You will regret the lack of insulation under your hearth, and I would suggest that you tear out what you have so far and install 3-4" of perlcrete under the hearth. It also looks like you are following the Allen Scott plans which is not an optimal design unless you are planning on producing commercial quantities of bread or have an unlimited source of free wood.


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

Maybe you would tear it out, but not me. I think it'll be okay without the extra insulation below, even though not optimal. I do realize that makes the hearth a bit harder (and longer) to heat , I'll just have to use more wood I reckon. 

I am not building to Alan Scott's design, rather I'm following Rado Hand's design. And funny you should mention it, I do have unlimited access to free firewood! I live on a large farm where a tree somewhere is constantly falling and in need of being cut up and burned.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

That seems like to nice of work for central Kentucky! (someone had to say it)

Great pics! I'm looking forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

I just wish I had that much quality stone on my property. I would fix that one stone over the arch though. other then that looks good


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

drystoneoven said:


> You have some math to back up those estimates?


Another reason why the math doesnt matter is because that is the way heating an oven works. The thermal mass farthest from the heat source will continually draw the stored heat that is..like a magnet. Until all the mass is close to or the same temperature it will continue to do so.

Thats why there is an insulating layer over a thin thermal mass specified for most home ovens....for fast heat up and regulation of heat. Most home brick ovens dont need the massive thermal mass because (as T already pointed out) most people dont want to make commercial quantities of pizza or bread. 

The fact is that you are going need a long firing to get that regulating of heat. You will absolutely be able to use your oven before the whole thermal mass is regulating...but it will be tempermental, with hot and cold spots.


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

Well there is little need to estimate since I'll have thermocouples in the hearth and vault. I'll post heating times and the wood necessary when I get that far.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

drystoneoven said:


> Well there is little need to estimate since I'll have thermocouples in the hearth and vault. I'll post heating times and the wood necessary when I get that far.


Thats a cool feature but a thermocouple only reads surface temps and what is being said here is that even if your temp reads 800 after an hour or two, if you dont maintain the fire in your oven long enough the heat with be rapidly lost because of the thermal mass. 

BTW, nice arch form. I did the same thing last year on a dry stone wall...they work great.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

By all accounts, no matter how you slice it, it is a real nice oven to leave behind at a rental!!!

It is the cadillac of practice ovens. (with a ferrari body and a yugo engine)


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Hell yeah! It is going to be a lovely oven, just not an efficient one.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

lukachuki said:


> By all accounts, no matter how you slice it, it is a real nice oven to leave behind at a rental!!!


No kidding...when I rented I never even got a gas grill.:laughing: But if I did I wouldnt want one that needed a 70 gallon tank.:thumbsup:

I dont think anyone is attacking the oven..just trying to be informative and educate


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

stonecutter said:


> I dont think anyone is attacking the oven..just trying to be informative and educate


I don't think so either. 

I'm paying close attention because when the time comes to build ONE I want to do it right the first time because there won't be another one I'm pretty sure.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

lukachuki said:


> I don't think so either.
> 
> I'm paying close attention because when the time comes to build ONE I want to do it right the first time because there won't be another one I'm pretty sure.


Blah,blah,blah. You said two years ago how you were going to build one. Pick a spot, and I will drive down and give you a hand:thumbsup:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

stonecutter said:


> Blah,blah,blah. You said two years ago how you were going to build one. Pick a spot, and I will drive down and give you a hand:thumbsup:


blah blah blah? Did I really read that? 

If I remember correctly a couple of weeks ago I packed up to come over to YOUR place to build some sort of grandiose black oven (I believe you referred to it as the taj mahal of WFOs) but halfway there I got a call from your agent who said that you were in the bahamas so I turned around disappointment weighing heavily upon me. Lo and behold last week sometime you indicated that your "plans" had been downgraded. The Taj had turned into a little wattle and daub oven dohickey made out of some twigs and dirt, for which I was still willing to schlep. In the interim while I await your call, history clearly leads me to believe that you have probably been inspired by the ancient cave man and your plans have been reduced to a hole in the ground. I mean i'm still willing to come over and dig and all, but pretty soon my dignity is going to make that trip awfully difficult. 

Blah Blah Blah. 


:clap:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

lukachuki said:


> blah blah blah? Did I really read that?
> 
> If I remember correctly a couple of weeks ago I packed up to come over to YOUR place to build some sort of grandiose black oven (I believe you referred to it as the taj mahal of WFOs) but halfway there I got a call from your agent who said that you were in the bahamas so I turned around disappointment weighing heavily upon me. Lo and behold last week sometime you indicated that your "plans" had been downgraded. The Taj had turned into a little wattle and daub oven dohickey made out of some twigs and dirt, for which I was still willing to schlep. In the interim while I await your call, history clearly leads me to believe that you have probably been inspired by the ancient cave man and your plans have been reduced to a hole in the ground. I mean i'm still willing to come over and dig and all, but pretty soon my dignity is going to make that trip awfully difficult.
> 
> ...


Sniff, sniff... I smell poop.:whistling

PICK A SPOT....PICK A DATE.....I .....will....help....you.:thumbsup:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

oh yeah....I'm only doing the earth oven because I probably not have time to built the permanent one before the serious heat kicks in.....The "Taj"(those are your words my friend) is still on...just delayed.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

stonecutter said:


> oh yeah....I'm only doing the earth oven because I probably not have time to built it before the serious heat kicks in.....The "Taj"(those are your words my friend) is still on...just delayed.


In all seriousness, my oven isn't even on the horizon. I got circumstance issues at the moment.

Trust me it would be fun help you build both the Taj (when the time is right) AND the interim adobe abode.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

lukachuki said:


> In all seriousness, my oven isn't even on the horizon. I got circumstance issues at the moment.
> 
> Trust me it would be fun help you build both the Taj (when the time is right) AND the interim adobe abode.


Ok. Just so you know, the earth oven wont be boring. I have about 1000lbs of granite I brought down when I was in CT and also some historical brick from this fireplace remodel...and the wheels are turnin'.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

stonecutter said:


> Ok. Just so you know, the earth oven wont be boring. I have about 1000lbs of granite I brought down when I was in CT and also some historical brick from this fireplace remodel...and the wheels are turnin'.


I'm just pickin on your Native American Sweat House, it sounds like fun and I'm sure it will be nice.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

Project looks nice, I'm guessing crtique i leaning toward prep- the foundation, that the thing is sitting on loom alone


----------



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

Looking forward to March 17 and more pics!

Tscarborough, or anyone else for that matter, any thoughts on the ideal dimensions for the 'inner' hearth for a vaulted bake oven? Specifically one for 'personal' use... (honest officer, I'm just holding it for a friend...) If I recall correctly, your own oven is something like 24 x 32 ish... do you find that large enough?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It is, but the next one will be more square with a bigger door. I like big pizzas, but am limited to about 16" in this one.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

bytor said:


> Looking forward to March 17 and more pics!
> 
> Tscarborough, or anyone else for that matter, any thoughts on the ideal dimensions for the 'inner' hearth for a vaulted bake oven? Specifically one for 'personal' use... (honest officer, I'm just holding it for a friend...) If I recall correctly, your own oven is something like 24 x 32 ish... do you find that large enough?


I cant really say if 24"x32"is large enough but IMO it sounds a bit small. I have only built domed ovens 36"- 38" in diameter. My next one will be around 42".

It really boils down to how you plan to use the oven. If you entertain a lot or plan to do some baking then a larger oven might be the way to go. If not, then a smaller oven is easier to manage.

I dont know if you caught this thread yet so I'll post it to avoid repeating some of the same info.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f48/black-oven-primer-111600/

Of course if your "friend" builds the oven, it might be nice to see pics of the project on here..maybe you can do the stonework for him.:thumbsup:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Tscarborough said:


> It is, but the next one will be more square with a bigger door. I like big pizzas, but am limited to about 16" in this one.


Are you planning to build the next one as part of your outdoor entertainment area or just change the existing oven?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I will probably get a wild hare and build another right next to the current one.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That is so damned dangerous it must be effective.


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

Behold, repentance for my sins!



















Let me tell you, greater love hath no man for an oven than he removes 3-4 inches of reinforced high strength concrete cladding with a 4 1/2" grinder and a cutoff saw. The 4 1/2" grinder was basically useless. I tried cutting and chiseling at first and eventually got one whole piece free, so I decided to take them all that way. I reckon I should've thought about a bigger blade, but there is no way you could convince me to use one of those grinders without a proper guard. I wouldn't be a very effective counselor for risk assessment if I've cut my fingers off by misusing a tool now would I? In any case, I managed to remove the entire cladding except for the spot buttressing that front arch. I probably could've got rid of that as well, but I didn't want to chance messing it up right at the last piece. Also, I put the insulation on, two layers thick, except for the very front part. 
















I didn't have enough for more, but I figure I'll be in a pretty decent position now with the non-insulated cladding gone. I've got 12 cubit feet of perlite waiting outside with some portland cement. I'm going to pour it tomorrow. Once it dries, is it possible to put some kind of stucco cement mix on and then seal that for temporary water protection while I'm building for the next few months?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Now you are talking!


----------



## MDLandscape (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice work for someone who doesn't someone who doesn't do this for a living---better than some "pros" up here. 
We're finishing up this oven with a nix of materials---thought I'd share.
Gonna have a green roof with sedums and grasses as well as landscaped all around. 
Ovens are fun. 
www.morningdewlandscape.com


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

MDLandscape said:


> Nice work for someone who doesn't someone who doesn't do this for a living---better than some "pros" up here.
> We're finishing up this oven with a nix of materials---thought I'd share.
> Gonna have a green roof with sedums and grasses as well as landscaped all around.
> Ovens are fun.
> www.morningdewlandscape.com


Thanks, I'm no professional. I have a time advantage that many people can't consider when they're doing something for money. That's why I love doing it for myself. It's not a question of time and money. It's all about loving the process. Your oven and set up around it look awesome. I'm excited to design the surrounding area of my oven with paving etc. It'll be a while though.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Great job Drystone. :thumbsup:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

You will not be sorry for your pains...it will really help with the way the oven works. Well done.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

First thing I do when i get a grinder is remove the guard. It's surprisingly difficult to cut yourself with a diamond blade. It needs something hard to cut against and the give of your skin and flesh make a cut more like a friction burn. I doesn't feel good, that's for sure but you'd really have to press it into your body to even warrant stitches let alone losing a finger. But that's my experience and the guards are there for a reason.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You must be using continuous rim blades then.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Segmented blades have opened me up from time to time, and it was just a bounce off the skin. As well, demo saws have more then once cut open the toes on my boots. Yeah it might not cut as quick as a wood blade, but dont get complacent with the ability for it to cause enough injury to ruin your day.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Tscarborough said:


> You must be using continuous rim blades then.


No segmented blades. And like I said, they don't feel good, and it's not something I do on a regular basis but it happens a couple times a year more or less and it's not instant trip to the hospital type stuff like with a wood blade. I don't think I've ever needed a bandaid even. Again, I'm not talking about pressing the blade into your flesh, just if the blade nicks you. Try to cut something soft with a diamond blade, it takes a long time.

My old business partner did have to go get stitches one time but he'd been dropping the grinder on it's blade and it had become twisted, which was also why it jammed in the cut and jerked out into his hand.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> First thing I do when i get a grinder is remove the guard.


Is that the round black thingy? When I buy grinders that goes in the trash with the handle and the case!:laughing:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

drystoneoven said:


> is it possible to put some kind of stucco cement mix on and then seal that for temporary water protection while I'm building for the next few months?


Sure...just don't use straight Portland cement. You want the stucco to be breathable so it will be able to release the water vapor from the oven and insulating concrete. If it was me, I would apply the stucco after curing the oven and insulating layer so the moisture doesn't have to pass through the stucco. Then apply the outer shell. Keep it covered will a tarp or plastic until you get it dried in. The stucco won't be water proof and you don't want to keep having to dry the oven out.

Speaking of which, if you don't know this already....do NOT build big fires in the oven during the first few days of curing. You will damage the oven! Small fires at a consistent temp are your friend at this stage.


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

stonecutter said:


> Sure...just don't use straight Portland cement. You want the stucco to be breathable so it will be able to release the water vapor from the oven and insulating concrete. If it was me, I would apply the stucco after curing the oven and insulating layer so the moisture doesn't have to pass through the stucco. Then apply the outer shell. Keep it covered will a tarp or plastic until you get it dried in. The stucco won't be water proof and you don't want to keep having to dry the oven out.
> 
> Speaking of which, if you don't know this already....do NOT build big fires in the oven during the first few days of curing. You will damage the oven! Small fires at a consistent temp are your friend at this stage.


I have only lit one small fire so far. I want to get this perlcrete on before I start ramping it up.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

drystoneoven said:


> I have only lit one small fire so far. I want to get this perlcrete on before I start ramping it up.


Atta boy...good decision.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

dom-mas said:


> And like I said, they don't feel good, and it's not something I do on a regular basis but it happens a couple times a year more or less and it's not instant trip to the hospital type stuff like with a wood blade.


I agree with this. It's more of an annoyance than a real wound. I just knicked a knuckle on Thursday like that, and it never really bled. A wood blade would have gone halfway through.


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

yeah, the guard keeps all the dust and stone chips from blasting you in the face though. And its those skinny carborundum blades that will really slice into you. 

Very nice build.

Dave


----------



## Fundi (Jan 5, 2009)

lukachuki said:


> I do it all the time...one of my fav tools.


I would of never admitted doing this (7inch on 4 1/2 inch) on this forum before today. I would even take pains to move the grinder from pictures.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Fundi said:


> I would of never admitted doing this (7inch on 4 1/2 inch) on this forum before today. I would even take pains to move the grinder from pictures.


Now doesn't that feel better?

Any more confessions you want to make?


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

lukachuki said:


> Now doesn't that feel better?
> 
> Any more confessions you want to make?


Like an uncontrollable Facebook addiction? :laughing::whistling


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

I bet you guys thought I was dead by now. I finally started work on the stone portion about a week ago. Even just organizing stones, cleaning the site, and setting my lines took me something like 8 hours spread over two weeks. I've laid maybe 8 stones since starting again last week. I'll have some real progress soon though. Do you want updates as I go? I was just planning on building the barrel vault and front arch and only then delivering an album of pics. 

In other news, I've been making sourdough bread almost every week.









Last night I had about 25 people over and I think we made 15 pizzas while it was raining. The bread was made this morning, about 9 hours after I raked out the coals.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow that looks tasty. :thumbup:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

looks great...yeah progress shot are appreciated!:thumbsup:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

More pics please, of the stone AND the bread. :thumbsup:


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

So I finally got all the springer stones laid. There are 8 in all, 3 on each side of the oven and two for the smaller arch in front. Here is a pic:









This album is the process of laying the first course after the hearth level

This album is the picking, shaping and laying of the 8 springer stones The last pic is me doing a headstand on the oven, which might give an idea of the size of the thing.

The latest pics should give an idea about where I'm going with this whole thing. You might be asking yourself what I'm going to use for a form for the arch over the over itself. I'm going to use boards on the oven between 10 and 2 o'clock on the arch, and then when the keystones are installed, I'll, in theory, pull out the wood slats. 

You never know, thing could be done by spring.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Is that one stone on the left a reclaimed stone? It's the only one with a margin, and there's bushhammering on the inside face


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

dom-mas said:


> Is that one stone on the left a reclaimed stone? It's the only one with a margin, and there's bushhammering on the inside face


I'm not sure which stone you're referring to, but I'd say that half the stones by weight are reclaimed/salvage stones. They come from 6 or 7 different salvage sites.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Sorry on the right. It's the corner stone on top of the hearth, the one in the pictures with a torpedo on it. I'm guessing then that you didn't put the margin on it hahahaha


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Still no insulation?


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

dom-mas said:


> Sorry on the right. It's the corner stone on top of the hearth, the one in the pictures with a torpedo on it. I'm guessing then that you didn't put the margin on it hahahaha



Definitely wasnt me!


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

Tscarborough said:


> Still no insulation?


The oven is insulated by ceramic blanket and perlcrete. Didn't we go over all that?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

We did, but I don't generally see headstands over either product.


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

*Progress, end in sight*

The oven is nearly done. All that is left is to lay the gigantic cap stone on top, build a little chimney and some steps up to the oven, and clean up the site. Unfortunately, now that the oven is done but for the capstone, the weather will not cooperate. The guy I have persuaded to attempt to lift the stone has to finish a job before he can move his lift to my place to do the lifting and placing of the cap stone. I have two 3/4" Lewis pins which I will use to do the primary lifting. Besides that I have two 1/2" thick steel brackets which I will use to stabilize the stone from the side. As I write this damn ice storm is killing yet another weekend shot at placing the stone, so I will at least have to wait until next week. I will post those pictures when it's done, which is hopefully next week at some point. Who knows.

But in the meantime, here is some work I've done since I last posted which has distracted me some. The first one is my uncle's fireplace, which he got me to build by buying me the Stihl gas cutoff saw that I have needed with the arch and brick work. 

















I thought it turned out pretty well. It was the first flat arch I've done and it was challenging to get the angles of the voussoirs correct. He had a little mill stone by his garage door and I asked him if we could put it in there. I really like it. As you can see we don't have a mantle, but we're going to have a solid cherry one made. 

Then, during two weekends, I built a footbridge for fun at a friend's cabin in eastern KY using my friends as laborers to help me gather the stone and dig out the foundation. The album is here: http://imgur.com/a/DrVRf#1









I had good fun building the bridge, and all the children appeared to enjoy it very much. And luckily the landowner, who really knew little of the project, approved greatly and gave me license to keep building anything that might add to the enjoyment of the place.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Very nice. 

Is the fireplace actually dry laid or is it just a dry look. If truly dry what keeps the top stones in place? and how do you pack it? Love the mill stone!!!


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes I forgot to mention it's just dry look since I wanted to back fill it with mortar and use wall ties to secure it to the wall in the unlikely event of an earthquake. The mortar was the least fun part about doing this.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

You know thats pretty good there. The fireplace would clean up if you could scrub it some. I too like that wheel in there. You should have put a note in a bottle behind it


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Not bad for a lawyer!:laughing:

Seriously, good job...looking forward to seeing the oven.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Beautiful work.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I had good fun building the bridge, and all the children appeared to enjoy it very much. And luckily the landowner, who really knew little of the project, approved greatly and gave me license to keep building anything that might add to the enjoyment of the place.[/QUOTE]





Nice work. I have a customer like that now. They are few and far between.


----------

